# Forellen im Elsass



## Grundelgott (21. Januar 2017)

Ahoi liebe Angler!
Ich möchte dieses Jahr mal gerne ein paar Freunde zum Angeln einladen, aber nicht alle von denen haben einen Fischereischein.
Da ich nun nicht fern vom Elsass lebe, dachte ich mich warum nicht mal nen Fischzug nach drüben machen? Ich würde gerne an einem Fließgewässer auf Salmoniden mit kleinen Wobblern und Spinnern angeln.
Kennt jemand ein Gewässer wo solch ein Unterfangen möglich ist? Gerne Richtung Mulhouse oder Colmar, aber zur Not fahr ich auch ne Ecke.
Grüße


----------



## eiswerner (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellen im Elsass*

Hallo,
was glaubst du man braucht in Frankreich keinen Angelschein????
Da wird's ganz schön Teuer Ohne Angelschein!!!!!!


----------



## Jose (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellen im Elsass*

fischereischein ist was anderes als die carte de pêche, die ohne prüfung quasi als erlaubnisschein erworben wird.
und der TE fragte "nach ohne fischereischein"

als einstieg lesenswert


----------



## afbaumgartner (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellen im Elsass*

Das für dich am nächsten liegende Salmonidengewässer wäre die Thur.
Infos: http://www.aappma-valleedelathur.com/presentation2.html


----------



## Grundelgott (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellen im Elsass*

Das sieht nach einem idealen Gewässer für meine Zwecke aus, aber leider - sofern ich das auf der Streckenkarte richtig erkannt habe - ist nur sehr wenig Fluss für Gastangler ohne AAPPMA Mitgliedschaft offen. Ich kann leider nur ganz rudimentäres französisch, deshalb kann ich das nicht verifizieren.

@jose, danke das ist wirklich ein hilfreicher link. vor allem dass man die Tageskarten online kaufen kann ist sehr praktisch.


----------



## afbaumgartner (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Forellen im Elsass*

Warum dann nicht bei Niedrigwasser den Altrhein befischen?
Bei allen Wasserkraftwerken gibt es (befahrbare) Übergänge auf die "Insel" zwischen Rheinseitenkanal und Altrhein.
Der Altrhein selbst ist stellenweise wie ein Wildbach - aber das kennst du denke ich ja.
Mit den Restriktionen an der Thur hast du recht. Ich hatte in Erinnerung, dass man die mal als Cat 1- Gewässer befischen durfte.


----------

